# can you ID this fish



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

can you guys help me confirm the id of these fish i also picked up three of these little dudes. they are roughly 3"-3.5 inches long mean like hell, wild caught not skiddish at all and are very territorial. they had some sraps already? they were labelled as notatus? is that not the same as cariba? thanks again


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks like a Caribe to me heh


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

caribe


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Definately a caribe.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thank you sirs


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Definetely cariba


----------



## jason (Aug 26, 2003)

What they said. Take a look at the black mark behind the gils... that's a sure fire sign of a caribe. Is it yours?

ps. I'm new, be nice to me


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Yep it is, welcome to P-Fury!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, nice purchase NIKE








I wish I could find some cariba over here... :sad:

Looks like your expanding the family a little, eh...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, nice purchase NIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jason yes they are mine







and welcome to piranha-fury









judazzz you have to get some of these guys they are so cool and not even skiddish you can take pics like crazy and they won't even move. and yes the p family is slowly starting to grow









thanks again guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats nike
the tail fins are a bit chewed up but u can see the black on it still
sweet pick up


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Death in # said:


> congrats nike
> the tail fins are a bit chewed up but u can see the black on it still
> sweet pick up


 yep all the tails have been tasted on these guys







but they sure can still move :laugh: thanks death in #s


----------

